# Pole lights



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Flex277 said:


> https://vimeo.com/163774457
> Time lapse video of me building one pole light out of 36 for big dealership in town, pretty simple setup really, was wondering of all your setups for building a mass amount of pole lights
> 
> The crew that did the dealership next door actually built the pole piece by piece in the air. Stood the pole then the arm then attached the head. It works but I was always taught to assemble everything on the ground.
> ...




We always built and wired everything on the ground , then set pole on 

base , whole . I never heard of building the pole in the air .




Don


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

That's what I'd thought made most sense, see the company I work for got jobs for 2 new huge dealerships right next each other. One journeyman ran the job next to mine and is long finished. And he built all poles in the air. Piece by piece. Now I run the other dealership job and hire ups told me that's the only way to do it?? Ok lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Flex277 said:


> That's what I'd thought made most sense, see the company I work for got jobs for 2 new huge dealerships right next each other. One journeyman ran the job next to mine and is long finished. And he built all poles in the air. Piece by piece. Now I run the other dealership job and hire ups told me that's the only way to do it?? Ok lol ....



I Will imagine that they do not have a Truck , equipment , to

set poles .

Building them in place is not faster or easier .



Good Luck
Don


----------

